
Apple ARM MacBook Benchmarks Leaked - tosh
https://bgr.com/2019/03/15/macbook-arm-processors-benchmarks-beat-intel-scores-leak-says/
======
kristianp
This will be good once they license the tech to clone manufacturers! [1] It
would be like 1996 all over again. I'd like to have an ARM Thinkpad that
performs better than an Intel one.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_clone#Licensed_Macin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_clone#Licensed_Macintosh_clones)

~~~
olliej
I honestly can’t tell if you’re joking or not?

~~~
kristianp
Yes I'm joking, Apple would never open their hardware again. A nice dream
though.

~~~
olliej
Making their software available for licensing is widely understood to be a
fairly fundamental to the _near bankruptcy_ of Apple in the mid 90s.

Similarly why would Apple sell their hardware to other companies at below
consumer prices? The best case scenario is that they ... make less money?

Seriously, what is the reason that Apple should provide subsidized r&d for
other companies?

------
acqq
> It’s unclear what these devices are, or whether Apple is getting ready to
> launch an ARM-based macOS laptop. Also, _keep in mind there’s a chance the
> scores are fake_.

> 12-core at 3.1GHz: 6912 single and 24240 multi core

> 10-core up to 3.4GHz: 7335 single and 20580 multi.

The measurements at least appear plausible, knowing that the thermal
conditions would affect the benchmarks. Such trade-offs would be expected in a
notebook machine. However, 10 and 12 cores seem to bring too little compared
to lower core x64 CPUs, that is less expected to be seen.

